# slug soda



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, Ive been finding pieces and parts of this bottle for about 6 years now. I have a small shelf with broke pieces , and the wife just shakes her head. Well,,, not today.With a bonus I tell you, thought it was broke, but what looks like a big crack throughout the bottom is a nice amber swirl.So, I am gonna post a few pics. Also, I cant find any info on this one, nothing, does anybody have something on this bottle?Thanks,   Micah


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

CADILLAC BOTTLING WORKS S. BRISSETTE PROP. CADILLAC, MICH.        on the heal- I. G. C O 5 6 6


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Crack or not, a good one!  I'd be glad to have one of my hard to finds in that condition.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 1, 2008)

Micah,
 How far are you from Cadillac? I'm going to put you in touch with Peter Rydquist. He is a member of the Potomac Valley Club, but originates from Cadillac.  We did some digging there, this summer. We hit some dumps and privies in Cadillac, Jennings and Manton. I have a list of sites that need to be dug, too.
 Peter is much more knowledgable than anyone I know, re: Cadillac bottles.
 Please PM me and I'll give you his email address.
 If you'd like to get in some digging, next time I'm up there, let me know.
 Bill


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice Bottle. Wish I had it in my Michigan soda collection. Here is some info.. 
http://books.google.com/books?q=cadillac+bottling+works&btnG=Search+Books 

 Hope this helps and where ya from? 
                            Scott


----------



## tftfan (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill, PM sent.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 2, 2008)

OH,,, one more pic cant hurt.


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice Bottle. Wish I had it in my Michigan soda collection. Here is some info.. 
http://books.google.com/books?q=cadillac+bottling+works&btnG=Search+Books 

 Hope this helps and where ya from?  
                           Scott


----------



## tftfan (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Scott, nice info. Would like to see more MICH sodas can you post pics?


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem...I just got these bottles in order and gonna give em all a good cleaning. These are all different Embosseed Michigan Sodas and Beers. Just aquired a  A. Zaddack Mug Based Hutch From Wyandotte and may be a real goodie, so me and Bill- Druggistnut-are checking on it because he has a Wm. Zaddack Hutch from Wyandotte.


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 3, 2008)

Some Deco Sodas..


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 3, 2008)

Last Pic..


----------



## tftfan (Oct 3, 2008)

Man thats purdy, nice bottles Scott.


----------



## westernbittersnut (Oct 3, 2008)

I would think that the manufacturer of that bottle would be Illinois Glass Co. Maybe look up the dates when that firm was blowing that abbreviation on their glassware.


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 3, 2008)

Your right Bittersnut...It was made by Illinois Glass Company and here is a link to further sort it out... 
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/IGCo_BLockhart.pdf


----------



## ktbi (Oct 3, 2008)

Like that STRONG embossing...Thnks for sharing.....Ron


----------



## herndonbottles (Oct 3, 2008)

Micah,

 Cadillac Bottling Works lasted at least into the 1920s. I have an abm version of your bottle and a quart size blown crown also.   I was fortunate enough to find an early Pomeroy hutch from Cadillac on eBay a few years back, I believe Pomeroy was the predecessor to Cadillac Bottling Works.  If you're familar with Cadillac, I think it was located where US-131 crosses over the Clam River on the north end of town.  I'll have to check some of the plat books and maps 
 I was born and raised in the Cadillac and dug the quart bottle on a farm dump on some land that my dad was renting when I was a kid. 
 Did you find the bottle in the Cadillac area?   It would interesting to correspond with anyone who digs up that way. Besides the spots Bill wrote in his post, we also dug behind an abandoned house in town, we thought we found two pits. All they had was cinders.  No glass to speak of.   It was lot of fun anyway and I'd be looking to dig next time I get up to Cadillac.

 -Peter


----------



## tftfan (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Peter, thanks for the response, sounds like you have lots of good info.  I would sure like to dig one of those Pomeroy s . I will PM you later, just got home from work and need to lay down a while.   I also dug a TRAVERSE CITY BREWING CO. bottle. Its bim slug also, research says aprox 1903, and the map shows they were just off the river mouth on the Boardman River  at the bay, not far from where the Holiday Inn is.I'll post a few pics in dig and find later.
  Micah


----------



## tftfan (Oct 6, 2008)

Ktbi-Ron , thanks for look'n , the embossing is real strong in the slug, funny, it was face up when I dug it. The heal embossing is a little smooth.


----------



## herndonbottles (Oct 8, 2008)

Micah,

 Here's a pic of the two Cadillac Bottling Works that I have. 
 -Peter


----------



## herndonbottles (Oct 8, 2008)

Micah,

 Here's the Pomeroy Hutch.  It reads J. O. Pomeroy & Bro.  Anyone seen this one before?   I have always thought that this Pomeroy was related or the same as Pomeroy sodas from west Michigan (Ludington, Manistee, etc.) There's a blob Pomeroy from Manistee on eBay right now.
 -Peter


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: herndonbottles
> 
> Micah,
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Bottles there..If you ever get extras let me know and maybe we can do some trading...


----------



## Michdigger (Oct 9, 2008)

Heres the story Herndonbottles... 
 Page 1 
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/pageviewer-idx?c=micounty;cc=micounty;q1=pomeroy;rgn=full%20text;idno=bad6044.0001.001;didno=BAD6044.0001.001;view=image;seq=405;page=root;size=s;frm=frameset; 
 Page 2 
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/pageviewer-idx?c=micounty;cc=micounty;q1=pomeroy;rgn=full%20text;idno=bad6044.0001.001;didno=BAD6044.0001.001;view=image;seq=406;page=root;size=s;frm=frameset


----------



## tftfan (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice, Sure would like to dig me a hutch. Good Stuff.


----------

